# Food Safety News - 05/30/2022 Leftover safety for after Memorial Day celebrations



## daveomak.fs (May 30, 2022)

Leftover safety for after Memorial Day celebrations​By News Desk on May 30, 2022 12:05 am
Are you hosting a Memorial Day picnic or get-together?  You’re probably going to have a lot of leftovers, but if you don’t store your food properly, it could lead to spoilage or food poisoning.  To ensure that your leftovers remain safe to eat, follow these guidelines: Two-hour rule: All perishable items should be refrigerated within... Continue Reading


Project helps FSA with AMR risk assessments​By News Desk on May 30, 2022 12:02 am
A model has been developed to help the Food Standards Agency (FSA) assess the risk for consumers from AMR associated bacteria in food. Antimicrobial resistance (AMR) is where microorganisms survive antimicrobial treatments such as antibiotics and make infections more difficult to treat. To test the tool on various pathogens and different food production chains, E.... Continue Reading


----------

